# 540040 upgrade failed...what happened?



## 2njl (Jan 23, 2006)

I removed the 40GB drive from my brand new series 2 Tivo (after making sure it worked and going through the initial setup...and finding that it doesn't like my wireless network), put it and a new 300GB drive on a Linux system and ran

./mfstool backup -Ta -o- /dev/hdd | ./mfstool restore -s 200 -r4 -zxpi- /dev/hdc

hdd = 40GB
hdc= 300GB

Then I ran

./tpip.static -s /dev/hdc

to fix the new >127mb swap partition. Examining each disk, I see:

MFS volume set for /dev/hdd
The MFS volume set contains 4 partitions
/dev/hdd10
MFS Partition Size: 256MiB
/dev/hdd11
MFS Partition Size: 16354MiB
/dev/hdd12
MFS Partition Size: 256MiB
/dev/hdd13
MFS Partition Size: 21563MiB
Total MFS volume size: 38429MiB
Estimated hours in a standalone TiVo: 40
This MFS volume may be expanded 4 more times

MFS volume set for /dev/hdc
The MFS volume set contains 6 partitions
/dev/hdc10
MFS Partition Size: 256MiB
/dev/hdc11
MFS Partition Size: 16354MiB
/dev/hdc12
MFS Partition Size: 256MiB
/dev/hdc13
MFS Partition Size: 21563MiB
/dev/hdc14
MFS Partition Size: 0MiB
/dev/hdc15
MFS Partition Size: 247008MiB
Total MFS volume size: 285438MiB
Estimated hours in a standalone TiVo: 342
This MFS volume may be expanded 3 more times

fdisk reports

Disk /dev/hdc: 300.0 GB, 300069052416 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 36481 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk /dev/hdc doesn't contain a valid partition table

Disk /dev/hdd: 41.1 GB, 41110142976 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4998 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk /dev/hdd doesn't contain a valid partition table

When I put the 300GB drive into the Tivo and power up, it loops between saying it's powering up and asking me to wait a moment.

I'm trying a straight dd copy of hdd to hdc now, and assuming that boots, I guess I'll try doing an mfsadd.

Does Tivo use a swap file rather than a swap partition? If so, which partition does it put the swap file on? 

Should hdc14 be 0 MiB, or is that part of the problem?


----------



## 2njl (Jan 23, 2006)

Here's some more info.

The dd copy of the original 40GB to the 300GB drive worked, and the unit started up properly...but of course with no benefit of additional space. I realized after doing this, that even an mfsadd -x wouldn't be useful as there'd be no provision for increasing swap space.

I've tried 2 more mfsrestores (using mfstools-2.0 and tpip-1.2), one of a backup made with -Ta (about 2GB) and one without (about 1GB). Either way, the unit just seems to crash/reboot in a loop. i.e.

Welcome! Powering up...
Almost there. Just a few minuets more...
[TV blanks]
Welcome! Powering up...
Almost there. Just a few minuets more...
[TV blanks]
....

Can anyone tell me what's going on? From what I'd read, I expected this to be relatively trivial...not an all night, hair pulling ordeal.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Not sure what the -1 does in tpip v1.2 http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3046897&&#post3046897


----------



## 2njl (Jan 23, 2006)

HomeUser said:


> Not sure what the -1 does in tpip v1.2 http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3046897&&#post3046897


I found that thread this morning. So it seems either there's a bug in tpip (or its docs) or Tivo changed something in the very latest Series 2's that makes you have to lie to tpip, telling it your Series 2 is really a Series 1. I hope that's it. I'm in the middle of running badblocks on the 300GB drive, so it's going to be a little while before I get to try again.


----------



## 2njl (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok...I finally have it working. The secret is, with a 5400XX Tivo, you apparently have to lie to tpip.

tpip -1 -s /dev/hdc got me working.

My 540040 went from "up to 39 hours" to "up to 338 hours".


----------



## 2njl (Jan 23, 2006)

BTW, it still refuses to talk to my really old SMC 802.11b AP/bridge. I know the SMC works, because I have several notebook PCs using it. The Tivo, using the Tivo branded 802.11G adapter just tells me error N06. It'd be nice if it gave me something more meaningful like iwconfig output.

The docs (and other posts I've seen) say the Tivo adapter is backwards compatible with 802.11b.

I've tried disabling WEP, creating a new ESSID without WEP just for the Tivo, and neither has helped. My only USB to ethernet adapter apparently isn't supported. Fortunately, there's a neighbor with a wide open AP the Tivo likes.

I've got a Linksys WRT54G on the way which will replace my old 802.11b bridge. Hopefully it'll like that one better.


----------



## nicks (Jan 29, 2006)

2njl said:


> Ok...I finally have it working. The secret is, with a 5400XX Tivo, you apparently have to lie to tpip.
> 
> tpip -1 -s /dev/hdc got me working.
> 
> My 540040 went from "up to 39 hours" to "up to 338 hours".


HI, if you can help me out I am stuck here. OK I have TCD 540 series2 with 40gb I follwed hinsdale instuctions and installed 200gb on tivo everything working fine but in recording hours it says 152 hrs. is that correct amount for 200gb hd, I used follwing command
mfsrestore -s 127 -bzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdb

please help me out here if you can.

Thanks,


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Appears to be the 137G limit, you need an LBA48 MFSTools boot CD see the sticky threads at the top of this forum. Or follow the WeaKnees Interactive Online TiVo Upgrade Instructions


----------



## 2njl (Jan 23, 2006)

nicks said:


> HI, if you can help me out I am stuck here. OK I have TCD 540 series2 with 40gb I follwed hinsdale instuctions and installed 200gb on tivo everything working fine but in recording hours it says 152 hrs. is that correct amount for 200gb hd, I used follwing command
> mfsrestore -s 127 -bzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdb
> 
> please help me out here if you can.
> ...


I've got lots of PC and Linux experience...only a few days of Tivo. My guess is, the PC you prepared that disk in did not support drives over 127GB, and so when you grew the Tivo install onto it, not all the space was properly allocated. Your TCD5400XX should have no trouble with >127GB drives.

When you booted up the PC (I assume either Linux on another drive or a Linux boot CD), what did it report for the size of the new Tivo disk?

If it reported the disk as 127-134GB depending on your meaning of GB, then either your BIOS is too old or the Linux kernel you booted lacks LBA48 support.


----------



## nicks (Jan 29, 2006)

2njl said:


> I've got lots of PC and Linux experience...only a few days of Tivo. My guess is, the PC you prepared that disk in did not support drives over 127GB, and so when you grew the Tivo install onto it, not all the space was properly allocated. Your TCD5400XX should have no trouble with >127GB drives.
> 
> When you booted up the PC (I assume either Linux on another drive or a Linux boot CD), what did it report for the size of the new Tivo disk?
> 
> If it reported the disk as 127-134GB depending on your meaning of GB, then either your BIOS is too old or the Linux kernel you booted lacks LBA48 support.


It did report correctly as 200GB, I did not use PTVUpgrade with LBA48 iso cd becuse I cannot boot from cd it kept loading win98 I also checked BIOS and it is set to boot from cd, so I have to use floppy to boot. Only way i can boot from cd was to disconnect C drive and once cd is loaded connect it back but then it did not recognize my new drive at all.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

If you can not boot the CD with the Windows drive install then make your backup to the HD using the floppy. Then power off, unplug the "C" drive, boot with the the LBA48 CD, Do the "Piped" backup restore to your new drive from the TiVo drive. 

It is not usually a good idea to "HOT PLUG" hard drives in a PC could result in complete loss of data or worse.


----------



## nicks (Jan 29, 2006)

HomeUser said:


> If you can not boot the CD with the Windows drive install then make your backup to the HD using the floppy. Then power off, unplug the "C" drive, boot with the the LBA48 CD, Do the "Piped" backup restore to your new drive from the TiVo drive.
> 
> It is not usually a good idea to "HOT PLUG" hard drives in a PC could result in complete loss of data or worse.


Can you please give more detail I am not familiar with linux "Piped"??

Thanks,


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Pipe, the output of the backup sent to the input of the restore instead of to a file

Follow the link in the first message WeaKnees Interactive Online TiVo Upgrade Instructions


----------

